# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  Happy Birthday - Dan Beimborn

## Scott Tichenor

I'm sending out birthday wishes to my pal Dan Beimborn on his birthday today, January 11. Dan as most of you know is the Cafe's sysadmin and general geek heavyweight. And thanks for handling some behind the scenes things while I took a vacation with my family this past week. Send more pictures of you with chickens.

 :Chicken:

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Mine is on Jan.14th - just send the chicken (& a packet of stuffing) :Laughing: 

                                                          "Happy Birthday Dan !"
                                                                                          Saska :Wink:

----------


## jasona

Happy birthday Dan! Think I will toss your first CD on the player in celebration.

----------


## Dave Hanson

Happy birthday from www.mandolin.org.uk Dan.

Dave H

----------


## 8ch(pl)

Mine is Tuesday, the 13th.  I turn 60, my Military pension indexes and I am taking early Canada Pension.  Not retiring yet.

----------


## PhilGE

hAppY biRthDay, Dan! 

Thanks for all the great music and _tips on technique_.  :Wink:

----------


## violmando

If that CD is "Shatter the Calm" I LOVE it!  You are the MAN!  Have a cool bday--celebrate however YOU want to--you deserve it! Yvonne

----------


## JEStanek

Happy Birthday, Chuck. - Wallace (of Wallace and Gromit)

Maybe I'll play Chicken in the Straw today.  That's what I call my version of Turkey in the Straw but it doesn't come out quite right.

Jamie

----------


## John Ritchhart

Happy Birthday Dan. I'm doing the Midnight on the Water/Bonaparte's Retreat medley in your honor today. Have a good one!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Birthday boy.  :Chicken:

----------

BradKlein

----------


## Pete Braccio

Happy birthday, Buck-a-roo!

----------


## Mike Buesseler

I didn't even know he played the chicken!  Happy Birthday, Dan!

----------

hank, 

Timbofood

----------


## Mandobar

hey, dan

happy birthday!!  my son's was yesterday.

----------


## jasona

> Birthday boy.


Do you use that for the old "pick and scratch" technique?  :Chicken:

----------


## Ted Eschliman

This in from your favorite picking partner:



Happy Birthday Daniel;
'Liz

----------


## danb

Thanks folks. 2008 wasn't my favorite year, but 2009 is looking better!

----------


## Jim Garber

HBD and keep up the good work, Dan!!

----------


## allenhopkins

Dan --
As Owl wrote,
_HIPY PAPY BTHETHDTH THUTHDA BTHUTHDY_

----------


## woodwizard

Happy Birthday to You ... happy birthday to you...happy birthday Dan Beimborn ... Happy Bithday to You! ...  and many more  :Smile:  I type better than I sing

----------


## Ravenwood

I see you've been playing Jenny's Chickens again!!! Happy birthday!!!

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

Happy Birthday Dan, and thanks for all your work on the archive! :Smile:

----------


## Bob DeVellis

Dan -  Hope you had a happy one.  Your birthday's over in London but still has a couple of hours left here in North Carolina.  Have one more celebratory tune and perhaps a dram of beverage on our behalf.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

La Bhreithe Shona dhuit, Dan.

I listened to your CD's today.

----------


## mandopete

> Thanks folks. 2008 wasn't my favorite year, but 2009 is looking better!


Amen to that brother!

Happy birthday Dan you big ol' mando-geek!

 :Smile:

----------


## Scott Tichenor

And for 2010, it's the BIG ONE!  :Smile: 

Happy Birthday.

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

Happy birthday Dan!

----------


## Bertram Henze

Happy Birthday, Dan - and congrats for it being on the same day as mine  :Grin:

----------


## Jill McAuley

Happy Birthday Dan! Hope the weather over your way doesn't impede your celebrations too much!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## hank

:Chicken:  :Chicken:  :Chicken:  :Chicken:  Today I'm gonna shatter the calm!

----------


## hank

Happy Birthday Bertram!

----------


## Spruce

Happy B-day, Dan...!

----------


## Scotti Adams

Ditto..enjoy your day

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

Happy Birthday Dan!  our Gibson mandolin record keeping hero! :Smile:

----------


## chasgrav

He'll need a bigger chicken.

----------


## JEStanek

Many Happy Returns of the day!
Jamie

----------


## Mark Walker

And a happy birthday from snowy West Michigan!  

May you live to be a 120, and your music in perpetuity!    :Smile:

----------


## jasona

W00t! Happy Birthday Dan!

----------


## mandopete

> And for 2010, it's the BIG ONE!


Dan's only 30 years old?

Happy Birthday Dan - when ya gonna come back to Wintergrass?

----------


## danb

> Dan's only 30 years old?
> 
> Happy Birthday Dan - when ya gonna come back to Wintergrass?


Well, I was 10 years ago  :Smile: 

Thanks everyone, it's nice to see all the greetings!

----------


## Glassweb

I say old bean... a jolly good one!

----------


## Michael Lewis

Happy Birthday, Dan.  Have a nice glass of red wine!  Or some hot mulled wine! :Coffee:

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Birthday boy.


Happy birthday, again. Keep 'em coming!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Happy birthday Dan

----------


## Lynn Dudenbostel

Birthdays are good for you. Statistics show that the people who have the most live the longest.  Happy Birthday Dan!
Dude

----------


## JEStanek

Happy Birthday, Dan!  Have a Young's Double Chocolate Stout for me.

Jamie

----------


## hank

Happy Birthday Dan! Seems like every trip around the sun the old heavenly metronome speeds up a couple of beats.  I can't resist the urge after seeing you again with your Hen & Wein to ask does this make you a Weinie?  :Whistling:

----------


## mandopete

Wow, it's like I've seen this thread before somewhere.

I never knew Dan was born in U.S.A.

Happy day again!

----------


## Randi Gormley

... and happy birthday from an admiring stranger. So, what kind of chicken is that? and is she still around?

----------


## F-2 Dave

Happy birthday Dan. Thanks for all your contributions to the Cafe and the Archives.

----------


## Randy Smith

There's still some time left, so keep the celebration going, Dan.  Happy birthday.

----------


## jasona

Happy Birthday Dan! Oh, and its not LITERALLY an axe...

----------


## danb

> Wow, it's like I've seen this thread before somewhere.
> 
> I never knew Dan was born in U.S.A.
> 
> Happy day again!


30 years in Wisconsin, 3 in California, 8 in the uk..

----------


## danb

> ... and happy birthday from an admiring stranger. So, what kind of chicken is that? and is she still around?


Alas, Fred is no longer with us,. He was a bantam orpington

----------


## journeybear

OMG!  :Disbelief:  I just realized who the illustrious Mr. Beimborn is. I had been thinking, "Oh great. Another famous mandolinist I never heard of before." But since it's YOU - Happy Birthday, belatedly, many more, and thanks for all you have done (and sadly, will continue to do) for all of us!  :Mandosmiley:  And pluck merrily away!  :Chicken: 

Und Herr Henze: glücklicher Geburtstag! (I hope I got that right)

----------


## JeffD

Happy Birthday Dan.

I have a chicken and a guineafowl in the stock pot even as I type these words.

Yea, besides mandolin and fishing, I make soup. Especially in the winter.

----------


## Jason Kessler

"He not busy beimborn is busy dyin'."

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Keep this up and you'll get old. Seriously, hope you have a great birthday today.

----------


## JEStanek

Happy birthday, Chicken Man!  :Chicken:

----------


## journeybear

Didn't we just get done doing this just a few months ago, like about a dozen?  :Confused:  Seems to me it was about this same time last year. Weird. 

Happy Birthday, Dan! And thanks for everything you do around here and at the archives, making the world a more mandolinny place.  :Mandosmiley: 

BTW, you should visit here sometime, where chickens roam free. Or we could send you one or two - dozen, even. We've got plenty, and then some.  :Chicken:

----------


## Tom C

Geez, this post is 2 years too late  :Smile:  

Happy B'day

----------


## Paul Kotapish

All the best, Dan!

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Happy Birthday, Dan.

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Happy Birthday, Dan.  I hope to pick some music with you someday!

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Happy B-Day, Dan. Hope to be able to stop in and see you again when we're go across the pond the first week in April. Perhaps I can be a mandolin "mule" on the trip if you have your eyes on something.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

Hope you had a wonderful birthday Dan.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Belated happy birthday to you sir!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Dagger Gordon

8 years in the UK and I've yet to clap eyes on you, never mind have a tune!

We'll need to sort that.

Best wishes,

Dagger

----------


## danb

Thanks Folks, had a relaxing quiet one this year. We'll manage one day Dagger!

----------


## Cornelius Morris

One day late, but Happy Birthday, Dan.  You should've had Jamie do a chicken on that headstock.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Happy birthday once again to the maven of the Mandolin Archive!

Dan's interview from June, 2011 for those of you that don't know the complete story of the Mandolin Cafe and Mandolin Archive.

----------

mandolinlee

----------


## Bertram Henze

Happy Birthday Dan. Cool people are capricorns  :Cool:

----------


## F-2 Dave

Happy birthday Dan. Hope you have a great day.

----------


## Graing

Happy Birthday Dan.

----------


## JEStanek

Happy Birthday, Carry the Torch and Wire well for another year!

Jamie

----------


## danb

Thanks folks, sipping coffee, doing some work, occasionally picking up a mandolin off the desk to clear my head  :Smile:

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Happy Birthday, Dan.  Another year gone by, you're still in Britain and we still haven't ever got together.

Dagger

----------


## danb

> Happy Birthday, Dan.  Another year gone by, you're still in Britain and we still haven't ever got together.


How did you know I wanted guilt for my birthday  :Smile: 

I hear you Dagger. I've been fairly well swamped for free time this last year with a new job keeping me busy, but I do hope to get up your way this year. If you're ever planning a visit through London I'll make time too!

----------


## mandolinlee

Happy Birthday, Dan.

Enjoy

Lee

----------


## journeybear

> ... sipping coffee, doing some work, occasionally picking up a mandolin off the desk to clear my head


Now _that's_ a day job!  :Mandosmiley: 

Happy Birthday, Dan! Thanks for everything you do around here and at the Mandolin Archive (and probably a whole lot more I don't know anything about, but trust it's in keeping with the rest).

Perhaps someone should start a betting pool as to when Dan and Dagger will ever meet ...  :Confused:

----------


## jasona

Happy Birthday Dan. Not older...better!

----------


## Jim Garber

Have a happy mandoday, Dan! I think this is now a national holiday here in Cafeland.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

This man will be 47 (January 11) by the time he reads this. He's the reason this server is so dam fast! He has waaayyyyy too many fine mandolins.

----------

Anglocelt, 

Bertram Henze, 

danb, 

F-2 Dave, 

George R. Lane, 

MikeEdgerton

----------


## Dagger Gordon

> Happy Birthday, Dan.  Another year gone by, you're still in Britain and we still haven't ever got together.
> 
> Dagger


I wrote that four years ago and I'm afraid it's still true.

----------

danb

----------


## Gelsenbury

Happy birthday and thank you for all your great work! One of my favourite web site visits for each day is possible only because of you.

----------

danb

----------


## F-2 Dave

Happy Birthday Dan. Hope your day is great. Thanks for all you do to make the cafe a great resource for us.

----------

danb

----------


## JEStanek

Happy birthday, Chicken Man!

Jamie

----------

danb

----------


## Uncle Choppy

Happy Birthday. Left a pint at the bar for you.

----------

danb, 

journeybear

----------


## Hendrik Ahrend

Thanks for you good work, Dan. Happy Birthday!
Hendrik

----------


## Joey Anchors

Happy Birthday Dan!!

----------


## Freddyfingers

Thanks for all you do, and happy b day!

----------


## Timbofood

Scott, is that a possible design for the next generation mandolin cafe cap?
Happy birthday Dan!

----------


## Rush Burkhardt

Hey, Dan! Thank you, on your birthday, for the gifts you've given us, over the years! Your accurate chronicling and preservation of wonderful musical instruments as well as your unselfish dissemination of valuable information is greatly appreciated!
Rush Burkhardt
Towson, MD

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Happy birthday, Dan!

----------

MikeEdgerton, 

RichieK

----------


## JEStanek

Happy birthday to the mighty hamster spinning the wheel of the Cafe's engine.  Have a great day!

Jamie

----------


## Gelsenbury

Happy birthday and thank you!

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

And... wait for it... another trip around the Sun! And it's a big one, birthday, that is.

----------


## Jill McAuley

All the best to you on your Birthday Dan!

----------


## Jim Garber

Have a great birthday, Dan.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Another trip around the sun.

----------


## Skip Kelley

Happy Birthday Dan!

----------


## William Smith

Happy B-day Dan!

----------


## journeybear

Happy Birthday, Dan! Thanks for all you do. I hope you have a great day, and many, many more!  :Mandosmiley: 

PS: I'll be submitting some instruments soon for inclusion in the Archive. Hope they get accepted.

But not today. Take the day off and enjoy!  :Smile:

----------


## danb

Thank you guys! 

I'm way behind on the archive for sure- I still have good intentions for when my life gets less busy though  :Smile:

----------

JEStanek, 

journeybear

----------


## journeybear

I'd offer to help. but I think I'd be in _way_ over my head ... so fast!  :Laughing:

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

> Happy Birthday, Dan.  Another year gone by, you're still in Britain and we still haven't ever got together.
> 
> Dagger


What the daggerman said!!!

I am still interested in trying out your F-5 style mandolin, Dan. And I wouldnt mind slinging a tune with you Mr. Gordon. It would be fun to see how we manage to breach the gap between our musical home bases.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Congratulations on another trip around the sun!

----------


## Jim Garber

Have a wonderful birthday, Dan!

----------


## JEStanek

Hope you had smoked meats and good hooch today!

Jamie

----------


## William Smith

Happy B-day!

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Bwaaak!

----------

